# Vortex Viper HD 15-45X65 Angled



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

This scope is 2 years old and in very good shape. It has been in its neoprene case since I pulled it out of the box new. I have loved this scope and am only selling it to get another Vortex. I am adding a phone skope eye piece for this scope. 

$550


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

Sold


----------

